# New Audi TT White on black wheels



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Here you go,
Thought i would share the new car:


























































_Modified by [email protected] at 5:51 PM 7/1/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sex. and what did you use to mount the euro plate?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Tons of double sided tape.. I didnt feel like doing holes. With the double sided tape, it will still give me a really hard time to take it off. No way the wind will take it off.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol, nice. but your pics went down, gotta fix it


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

there we go. had to upgrade the photobucket...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Car looks great other than if those calipers are painted white.


----------



## membatmaz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Nice car dude.. really nice.. I have just ordered the TT TDI.. should be coming early september. 
One thing I just wanted to get your views on what colour i should get.. I am not 100% on whether I want Phantom black or white??????? I have chosen phantom black for now.. but am tempted to call up and say i want white..
what do u guys think? also do you think it is worth upgrading the sound system to the BOse one??
Cheers


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (membatmaz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like it! Nice!!


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (kevr6)*

membatz...
I was deciding between white and black too. Ultimately, went with the white.
When I took delivery it was parked between a black TT and a red TT. Certainly I am biased because I paid for the white one, but too me the white looks so wonderful on a TT, and generally, I can't stand white cars! But...with the lines of the TT...just looks so clean and tight. It also looks amazing driving in the night under city lights....beautiful!
But of course....as in any colour choice...no matter which colour you settle on...you will have doubts!







(Actually...so far none with the white!







)


----------



## membatmaz (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (TPE_A3)*

CHeers mate, I was down the Audi garage the next day and changed from black to white.... coudn't resist!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (membatmaz)*

Congrats. good stuff. I think it looks much better.. I normally go with all black cars but i cannot regret this one. I also go the new R35 GTR as well in white.. Taking delivery the 25th of this month.. 
Enjoy your new white TT.


----------



## fusion01 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovely. Normally a thicker lip would be in order, but on the TT - where it has that subtle look, the thin lip actually works nicely. Love the white on the TT... clean and crisp!


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

very nice! clean and flowing!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

what kind of rims are those ?


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I am looking at getting a TT in Pearl White (similar to the colour available on the Fiat 500) has anyone else ordered one in a white pearlescent paint?
BTW love your car Rickie.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Decided on Suzuka Grey in the end but there does seem to be a colour Eggshell White.
Are they similar?


----------

